# Tinc Morph ID



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this is a Patricia, but I've got a few people telling me otherwise. I'd just like some confirmation, I don't want to be getting the wrong morph when I end up getting one to pair it with.



















Also, any input on whether it is a male or female would be convenient, although I realize it isn't fully grown and may be hard to tell.

Thanks,
-Max


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Patricia. Some habe more yellow than others. That is a pretty one. I think it is too young to sex, but I am not a pro at that anyway.


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

That's a nice Patricia. How old is it? From the looks of it, I'd say female based on toepads, but that's only if it's of adult size.

Ryan


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

See, thats another thing... I have never really seen an adult frog in person, and have nothing to compare it too. I'm clueless as to the age, I got it from Chicago Reptile House and the guy just said "They're old enough to sell". 

I don't think its an adult, its probably close to about 1.25 - 1.5 inches (this is a pretty rough estimate). I know they get to be about 2 inches, but how long until they reach sexual maturity?

And also, one last question... If my leuc is the same size as the tinc, if not bigger, is it probably full grown? I know they don't get quite as big as the tincs do.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Compared to mine, I am guessing yours is in the 5-7 month range. But that is a rough guess based on my own Tincs.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It's a patricia, but I could see how some inexperienced people would think it's too blue to be. Patricias have funky leg coloration that comes out as a lighter blue with some grey, or green grey depending on the flash. If in person the frog tends to have greenish coloration at all in the legs, it's a Patricia. Photographs stink when trying to accurately ID animals that are so iridescent in color!

I can tell by the body shape it's not nearly mature and has some growth to do before you really can sex it.


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

I've also noticed with my own that the blue tends to fade to a ligher blue-green and the yellow fades to a paler shade as well (with no pigmentary supplementation). I've seen some patricias with almost teal colored legs, others that stay blue.

Ryan


----------

